# Is waterproof mascara really harmful for lashes?



## Ericita (Feb 10, 2008)

I have long but really straight lashes. My eyes are big but they look smaller as my lashes tend to "hide" the upper part. So curling my lashes and wearing mascara REALLY helps my face A LOT. I look really awake by just curling them. 

The problem is... I usually curl my lashes, then put mascara... and I see how mascara makes my lashes point downwards again. This is not a particular mascara problem, I've tried more than 15 different mascaras and they all do the same.

So what I was doing (please don't kill me for this) was curling them again (with mascara on). It didn't look nice as curling them with mascara just made lashes stick to each other, and even if I use a brush they just don't look as defined as they should. 

Today I tried a waterproof mascara. I curled lashes, put wp mascara and waited for my lashes to weight down... and I'm still waiting haha. They are still curled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love how my lashes look now. They are curled, long (they touch my brows!!)... but I read someone saying waterproof mascara was not the best for lashes. In fact, I read that it was only for special days and it could make lashes fall.

What can I do? Can I wear WP mascara on a daily basis?


----------



## COBI (Feb 10, 2008)

I can't attest to whether it's bad or not, but I wear waterproof mascara almost every day. At times, I will wear non-WP, but as a rule, I wear WP (usually Kiss Me by Blinc.)


----------



## matsubie (Feb 11, 2008)

i'm not sure if the waterproof mascara itself is harmful for lashes but just for the mere fact that it's are harder to remove than non waterproof mascara makes it more harsh for your eye area, i guess.

i wear waterproof when i know it's going to be raining/snowing outside or on the days i have bad allergies or when i know i'll cry (sappy movies, etc)


----------



## COBI (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_i'm not sure if the waterproof mascara itself is harmful for lashes but just for the mere fact that it's are harder to remove than non waterproof mascara makes it more harsh for your eye area, i guess.

i wear waterproof when i know it's going to be raining/snowing outside or on the days i have bad allergies or when i know i'll cry (sappy movies, etc)_

 
That's actually why I feel better about wearing waterproof: I feel like it's less harsh to my eyes because there's no chance of it getting in my eyes during the day through flaking or running.  The Kiss Me mascara comes right off in the shower; combination of water and steam/moisture and they slide right off (literally in little tubes); no scrubbing or anything bad for my eyes during removal.

LOL to allergies: that's a concern for me every day because it seems I'm allergic to more things than I'm not (don't remember all of the results from my tests, but I have year-round allergies).


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have the same exact issue as you! Dept store or drug store, the lashes would still fall down once mascara touched 'em. Now they're curled and STAY curled until I take it off! I swear by waterproof mascara and wear it every single day!

IMO and experience, I wouldn't say they're really bad because they dry out your lashes. Like matsubie said, I think being tougher to remove and drying way more stiff than reg mascaras, the lashes are more easily broken off.

Also, when you take it off, if you don't use a waterproof eye makeup remover (I actually just use olive oil) you'll probably end up being too rough trying to get it all off, and end up with lashes falling out. To me though, the extra step of taking my eye makeup off before washing my face is worth it.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Feb 11, 2008)

I wear waterproof mascara every single day (or every single days when I do wear makeup) and I haven't had any problems... I have tried non-waterproof formulas before, and I don't really notice a difference in the effort it takes to remove the mascara since I use the bi phasic eye makeup remover anyway.


----------



## entipy (Feb 11, 2008)

You could try using a lash primer first. I think they're supposed to help protect your lashes. I would guess you would still go curl -> primer -> mascara.

As far as removal of waterproof mascara goes, if you have problems, try a bio oil. Dreamergirl3 mentioned she uses olive oil, and it works just fine! If it's too heavy or icky for you, though, you could try Jojoba. That's what I use.


----------



## Ericita (Feb 11, 2008)

Hehe removing is not a problem. I always use a bi phasic remover, even with non wp mascaras. Bi-facil by Lancome removes everything without making an effort on my poor lashes. 

I can't use a primer because they make my lashes straight again, lol. 

So, unless someone tells me that wearing daily a waterproof mascara is bad for lashes I will use it everyday because for the first time on my life (without a perm) my lashes look as I've always wanted. But if in the long term this means I will loose lashes, I would have to go back to non wp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regarding olive oil, I've heard it is good at conditioning lashes. Is it true? Should I put a little on my lashes from time to time?

As you must have noticed (because of my english) I'm from latinamerca (Chile) and they don't sell here products designed to care for lashes, so any recommendation on a home-made lash conditioner would be welcome. 

Thank you all girls!


----------



## addicted_2color (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a similar problem as you.  I desperately wanted MACs plush lash mascara to work on me, but sadly it just made my lashes go back down.  the MA suggested (yes a non mac brand) to me because she has the same problem (lashes falling right after they are curled)  so I got "Volum' Express Turbo Boost® Waterproof" by maybelline, another good one to try is Maybelline's lash stylist. 

I have also tried Stila and those make my lashes fall as well.  Try the Maybelline ones since they are drugstore brands they dont cost as much.  Good luck


----------



## matsubie (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_That's actually why I feel better about wearing waterproof: I feel like it's less harsh to my eyes because there's no chance of it getting in my eyes during the day through flaking or running.  The Kiss Me mascara comes right off in the shower; combination of water and steam/moisture and they slide right off (literally in little tubes); no scrubbing or anything bad for my eyes during removal.

LOL to allergies: that's a concern for me every day because it seems I'm allergic to more things than I'm not (don't remember all of the results from my tests, but I have year-round allergies). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here. year-round allergies really stinks. 

also, jojoba oil is good?  i've never thought of using a natural substance to remove hard-to-remove make up.  i've heard of olive oil but thought it was a bit weird to use that on my face.  i'll definitely give it a try.  cobi, maybe you'd like to try jojoba oil with me?  =P


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 12, 2008)

For me I find that Water Proof mascara is soo much better than regular mascara. My all time favorite mascara is Loreal Voluminous in Black(waterproof.) What waterproof mascara does is hold the curl of your lash and not to mention, it doesnt flack off like regular mascara too. To get it off I go old school and use vaseline. Yes, vaseline. I take a cotton ball and wipe it off. You will find you need something oil based to remove anything "waterproof". Then I use a regular facial cleaner to cleanse and then tone and moisturize.


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted_2color* 

 
_I have a similar problem as you. I desperately wanted MACs plush lash mascara to work on me, but sadly it just made my lashes go back down. the MA suggested (yes a non mac brand) to me because she has the same problem (lashes falling right after they are curled) so I got "Volum' Express Turbo Boost Waterproof" by maybelline, another good one to try is Maybelline's lash stylist. 

I have also tried Stila and those make my lashes fall as well. Try the Maybelline ones since they are drugstore brands they dont cost as much. Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Im not sure if this helps but you should curl then apply mascara.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 12, 2008)

Use eye makeup remover to remove mascara, or mineral oil or soap. Don't use something like vaseline which can get into the eyes and be an irritant-or leave a film that can destroy contact lenses. Eye makeup removers were meant to remove eyemakeup. Put some on a cotton pad, look down,and keep wiping. Wash your face after this. Mascara should be gone and lashes should be all intact.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 12, 2008)

I've tried all sorts of non-WP mascara and NONE of them hold a curl on my stick-straight Chinese lashes.  If I want anything done, it has to be waterproof.  What I've heard is that it dries out your lashes and since it's harder to remove, you might break your lashes when doing so.

I've taken care to make sure my makeup remover does the job without too much effort on my part and Rimmel's Gentle eye makeup remover is my HG.  It's inexpensive, non-oily and doesn't require me to scrub my eyes.  I wash my face then soak 1/4 of a round cotton pad (it's enough for me and I like to conserve!) and hold it against my lashes with my eye closed.  Wiggling the pad helps the mascara come off a bit easier, but definitely no rubbing!

I love the Maybelline mascaras, they're great.  Not too fond of the Stylist, much prefer Volum'Express or Full 'n' Soft.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 13, 2008)

Waterproof mascara helps keep your lashes curled longer because it dries faster, so it's almost like putting hairspray on your hair to hold it than hair gel (which takes forever to dry usually)

I suggest a tubing mascara if you're going to do waterproof everyday.  Tubing mascaras wrap color around your lash and slide off the hairs gently instead of sticking to your lashes and needing to be nearly pulled off like most waterproof mascaras do.

To my knowledge, Kiss Me by Blinc isn't specifically designed or advertised as waterproof, but it's a tubing mascara and it's very popular because it does come off with warm water and light massaging (I can't consider a mascara to be waterproof if it comes off with just water lol...)  I use Too Faced Lash Injection, which is a waterproof tubing mascara.  I usually wash my face in the shower first, and the majority of the tubing will loosen, then I go over it with a cotton pad and makeup remover to get what's left.


----------



## COBI (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_To my knowledge, Kiss Me by Blinc isn't specifically designed or advertised as waterproof, but it's a tubing mascara and it's very popular because it does come off with warm water and light massaging (I can't consider a mascara to be waterproof if it comes off with just water lol...)_

 

You're right.  Technically, Kiss Me is advertised as "water-resistant", but I've had it not move during tears, rain, snow, and sweat (although I haven't tested all 4 at once.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

From Blincinc.com: Kiss Me Mascara is the original mascara invented to form tiny water-resistant “tubes” around your lashes rather than painting them like conventional mascaras. Once applied, the tubes bind to your lashes and *cannot run, smudge, clump, or flake,* even if you cry or rub your eyes.

In fairness, Too Faced lash injection isn't ever referred to in descriptions as waterproof; they use the terms "indelible, weather-proof".   Although, this infers waterproof to an extent (in the same way that Blinc's last sentence does), they do avoid using that term.

I imagine that both companies avoid using the term "waterproof" for exactly the reason you say: water takes it off.  Why does Too Faced sell a "lash injection antidote"?  It just makes it sound to me (a current non-user) that their lash injection would be a pain to remove.


----------



## user79 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wear waterpoof mascara quite a lot in the colder winter months because my eyes are super runny. As long as you get a good remover and don't tug at the eyelid and lashes, I think it's fine.


----------



## addicted_2color (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nooeeyy* 

 
_Im not sure if this helps but you should curl then apply mascara. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh yes, I definitely curl.  I get a good curl, add the mascara and it just drops down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  as if i never curled it in the first place v


----------



## user79 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've heard great things about the Shiseido mascara primer, apparently it makes any mascara waterproof and helps to really hold the curl. I'd try that one, it's pricey though, but I know other people swear by it.


----------

